# ,        ?

## SERGO20010

*   ?*

----------


## Gonosuke

!    .

----------


## SERGO20010

100%

----------

-  
     ,  ,     ))

----------


## SERGO20010

,      . 
  40       .    ,  ,    ,             -  .      ,       ? 
 ,      ,     .           ,          .          . 
       - .   20     ,           ,         .   ,   18-20 ,     35.       . 
 ,            ,     .       ,   .  ,     ,        ,  ,       . 
 ,  ,          ,       ,     .      ,   , ,   ,        .        ,     ,    . 
   ,  ,   ,    .  ,            ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,   .

  !!!

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

  ? .      .     ĳ  - , .    -    ,    .   ""  - ,  !!   ?  ?  ? ?   !  ?!    )))) 
 ,   .      -  .     ,

----------


## nickeler

ĳ , .     .   " "  ,         .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?  ?  ? ?   !

    .  -

----------


## laithemmer

> .  -

  ,   ,      .  
 :  

> ,    ,     ,   ,      .      .

      )))) 
    :  

> ,

      ,   - ))

----------


## Gonosuke

? ...     .  
      ,

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   ,      .

     ,

----------


## laithemmer

> ,

  **     ,   ,     )) 
..  , " "   ,  , ,   ,   - )))

----------

- ))
   ,   , .   ))
  -  )))

----------


## Lera

. 
PS   ""  . )))

----------


## Kolokolchok

,        )))

----------

